#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Gum Lump

## The Gentleman Scamp

Got this lump on my gum just above my front tooth. It grew out of nowhere in the space of a minute and can't be popped at is seems to be solid flesh.

It hurts to press it but the root of said tooth has been fractured for 22 years since I had a bike accident. The tooth itself has had a veneer ever since, having been 'killed' in the accident and the gum above where the root is has on occasion tuned purple or been painful to touch (bruise type inner pain) but this blister like lump is new.

Comments welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## obsidian

pics you bastard. how do you expect a correct dx w/o them?

----------


## britmaveric

ulcer???  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ It's not ulceresque other than it's the same size.

Not an easy photo to take oneself, not even with the Samsung NV10 on auto macro.



Thing is it looks quite flat there but it's more bulbous than that in real life.

----------


## obsidian

nice pic.

an infection of some sort. i would have it looked at by a doc. oral infections have a way of hanging around and are quite easily treated.

----------


## phunphin

abcess , had many of these..it will either go away or get bigger and come to a head like a zit and eventually burst or develop a slow leak , which isn't pleasant cause it's basically puss.!!

worst case.. you'll lose the root(and tooth) or antibiotics will clear it up.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Hmm - I thought it might be an abcess - so how come it won't pop?

----------


## obsidian

to early. puss must ripen and canker. thus the nice taste. see a doc. cheap and will put the mind at ease.

----------


## sesame

Abscesses (abscessi ?) can worsen rather quickly. Had one that seemed to develop over the course of a working day. By the end I was feeling quite ill and feverish. I went straight to the dentist.

Nothing exudes like abscess.

----------


## Thetyim

I had that before.
Took 3 amoxycillin a day and it was gone in 48 hours

----------


## blackgang

Yep Abcess alright, have had a couple of em, most likely they will have to take out that rotten root.
Who was that famous guy that went to sleep and never work up because of an abcess tooth?? Damn not Claudius, I think they stabbed him to death, or was it poison. Wasn't Hitler either, shot him in the fukin head.

----------


## obsidian

rip van winkle?

----------


## daveboy

Does it hurt when you tap the tooth its on ?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ It doesn't hurt as such but it doesn't feel right either. Before the lump appeared there were times last year when it hurt to push the gum - and a cracked root would be a perfect explanation as it was that sort of inside nerve pain.

----------


## daveboy

If its an abscess which it probably is you need to take some amoxycillin before it really flares up and causes you great pain and visit a dentist for some root treatment.

----------


## jizzybloke

^Agree with daveboy and Thetyim get some amoxycillin 500mg 3 times a day!

----------


## kingwilly

i think its gonna turn into this !

----------


## blackgang

Check these out too..

----------


## slimboyfat

it's probably some kind of cancer.

----------


## gusG

Sorry, knowing Scampi, it's obviously Foot in Mouth Disease. Drink more beer and don't worry about it.

----------


## Gallowspole

If you have a veneer the root is possibly already dead and removed. Have you had a posting put in?  I had my upper front tooth knocked out 23 yrs ago: they tried to save it but couldn't, so veneered it and put a posting in. Every now and again I get a swelling high up in the gum around the posting. (If you're squeamish please turn away now) I just squeeze like buggery with a downward pressure and 'pop' the puss and blood out between the tooth and the gum. I've done that 4 or 5 times since the posting. Of course that's probably not what you should do as it means a dentist or a pharmaceutical company doesn't earn a couple of bob off you and will also probably mean that if I get bitten by a mosquito I'll get AIDS, but what the heck.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I can't believe all the shit posted on this thread.

Basically, you have been eating some crusty bread and you have a raised spot on your gum. Swill with mouthwash for a couple of days and it will go.

Easy.

----------


## kingwilly

and dont forget to take a pandol and have a lie down.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

It's better now - it weeped some custard last night and this morning has reduced in size by a third.

Of all my threads - this one has to make top headline, how embarrasing.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

I'm almost sure you have a gum boil. I had the same problem and thought I could self treat. Big mistake, I ended up on the operating table having my gums pealed back so they could scrape the infection off the bone. The under lying problem was far greater than the external signs. Go and see a professional.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

If it's an abscess check what the sound of your farts are like. Reason being is everyone knows 'Abscess makes the fart go Honda'.

----------


## britmaveric

reason for the abscess mate - could indicate a root canal is needed - tooth bad.  :Sad:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Yup, it's a gumboil which is an abcess anyway - Google Images has confirmed it - this is exactly what I have.

----------


## taxexile

if you have had a fractured root there for a number of years then in all probability it is a "cold abscess" or cyst , resulting from a long standing chronic infection around the fracture site. a good dental surgeon might be able to save the tooth with some minor surgery to the gum and root , it depends on exactly where the fracture is and how big the cyst/abscess is beneath the surface. 

if you have already had root canal work on the tooth , then the root canal treatment may have failed ( they often do) and again , some minor gum/root surgery may be able solve the problem.

antibiotics will clear it up temporarily , but will not rid you of the cause of the problem which is the fracture site or the failed root canal treatment acting as a focus of infection.  it will continue to flare up again and again.

it really needs treatment , you dont want or need a chronic abscess emptying pus into your mouth on a continual basis.

the minor surgery i mentioned is not painful or anything to be fearful of.

if the tooth is beyond saving then extraction and either a bridge or an implant is the answer , unless you could live with  removable plastic denture , ( kept overnight in a glass of water by your bedside)

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ I don't mind going to the dentist - i'll get it sorted today.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Infections like this are caused by licking unhygienic genitalia.

----------


## slimboyfat

TGS the Dog

----------


## Jarvis

I reckon Scamps got a mouth dose from Eden :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> Comments welcome.


Go see a dentist.

----------


## blackgang

> ( kept overnight in a glass of water by your bedside


Dentures are made to be kept in your mouth unless you are cleaning them as was advised by my dentist and denturist.
I have worn full dentures for 25 years and they never set in a glass of water by the bed.
That glass of water and set by the bed at night is old time shit done by my grandpa and he been dead since 1955.

----------


## stroller

I don't want to be around to discover the life that's crawling underneath your dentures when you'll sniff it and they'll take whatever might be of value, blackdude.

----------


## taxexile

> Dentures are made to be kept in your mouth unless you are cleaning them as was advised by my dentist and denturist.
> I have worn full dentures for 25 years and they never set in a glass of water by the bed.


listen up gummy , we are not talking about full dentures here , we are talking about a one tooth partial denture.

different maintenance procedures apply.

----------


## blackgang

Listen up turdhead, Not what I was told when I had a 2 tooth partial,

----------


## taxexile

> Listen up turdhead, Not what I was told when I had a 2 tooth partial,


exactly , you started with a small two tooth partial , followed poor advice and now you have ended up with a mouth full of gums.

next patient please.

----------


## AntRobertson

I dare say that dental techniques and practise has moved on from the 1800's when blackgang first got his wooden chompers.

Hygiene too.  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

I can recommend  Dr Pullemall on Soi 6

----------


## chinthee

I just paid 8000 Baht for a Crown.  It's cheaper than in the west but only slightly.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I just paid 8000 Baht for a Crown.


WTF!? :Confused: 

Was it Queen Elizabeths crown??  That's expensive, mine was half that.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I couldn't find my old dentist - must have gone past it, but I found another one who was really sexy and spoke great English.

She said I just needed a root canal and that gumboils were very common.

I asked how much.

She said 4,000 baht.

I asked if I didn't get it treated asap if the infection would spread to my brain and kill me.

She said no.

I said when should I get it treated?

She said it would be advisable to do it this year.

I said I'd be in touch.

That was a coupla days ago - today my gumboil has gone....  Until the next time.

----------


## Thetyim

^^^
Pardon ?

I paid 3-4000baht for a crown here and 20 years ago I paid 18,000 baht in the UK

----------


## chinthee

Yes, all, I had it done in Phuket.  At St. Louis  hospital in Bangkok same crown probably 5000. But, still not cheap anymore.

----------


## Texpat

My mother's advice for anything short of a multiple amputation accident:

Gargle with salt water.

----------

